
The Subprime Ad Crisis Is Here - robl97
https://medium.com/@robleathern/the-subprime-ad-crisis-is-here-6ac028133c93#.fb7h5cuac
======
ChuckMcM
I think it is a stretch to compare the Mortgage crisis to the online
advertising business, but I don't disagree with the basics of this article.
There is a huuuuge (as Bernie would say) problem with online advertising. It
is way too easy to defraud the advertiser and so the whole space is filling up
with really (and I mean _really_ ) sleezy characters. And you know they are
sleezy when they try to get you to use their tech on a web site but you have
to sign an NDA which says you won't disclose to anyone where you got your tech
or how much money changes hands?

When a company offers technology that, when installed, intercepts Google pages
and inserts an ad on that page at the top you have to ask yourself, really?
And while its clear how this rips off both Google and Advertisers you wonder
why there are squads of people out hunting these folks. And then you ask, who
would hunt them? the IAB?

Build an advertising platform that cuts out the sleeze balls and guarantees
non-Bot traffic and you'll do well.

